# Convert Bar Fridge To Kegerator



## db73 (7/4/09)

Hi all

I will be in the process of building a new bar in my house soon. I would like to have my three kegs (corny) in under the bar in a kegerator. I'm having a little trouble justifying the expense of a ready made kegerator (kegmate looks the part) as all I need is a fridge big enough to fit my kegs and I will rig up a tap soon enough as I may keep using the pluto gun until I buy some nice taps. I currently have a bar fridge at the moment that is not being used but as many people know the freezer section is in the way.

My question is has anyone had sucess in folding thier freezer section flat and then been able to fit there kegs inside? Any disasters or things I should look for?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## T.D. (7/4/09)

I have the same problem with my bar fridge so I would be fery interested in any responses to this, particularly advice on how to bend the freezer sectiopn without breaking it!


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/4/09)

I have not done this, but this has come up many many times before. I think the general consensus is leave the fridge the way it is and invest in another fridge/freezer to do the job. 

There is plenty of info on here about converting chest freezers for use as a kegerator, personally I think this is the best way to go but others might think otherwise.

If you get lucky you might be able to pick up an old chesty for pretty cheap (maybe even free) to do the job.

Pok


----------



## vicelore (7/4/09)

It has been done but u risk turning your fridge into a esky ( if i rember correctly ). Mayeby look through the Kegerator thread in Gear and Equip section.

Cheers Vice


----------



## T.D. (7/4/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> I have not done this, but this has come up many many times before. I think the general consensus is leave the fridge the way it is and invest in another fridge/freezer to do the job.
> 
> There is plenty of info on here about converting chest freezers for use as a kegerator, personally I think this is the best way to go but others might think otherwise.
> 
> ...



Would if I could Pok, but unfortunately the reason I am using a bar fridge is due to limited space. I have to fit it in a small alcove. I can get one keg in ok, but the freezer section is in the way of a potential second...


Dave, one thing you may consider is a F&P bar fridge (I think 130L) that doesn't have a freezer built in at all. I have seen them new but never second hand. So may not really solve your plan to keep costs down if you have to buy a new one! But freezer-less bar fridges do seem to be out there, rare as they may be...


----------



## vicelore (7/4/09)

I got a small upright freezer that i fement in. Maybey look on evilBay for one. i got mine for $60 its a F&P one btw.

Cheers Vice


----------



## bottle top (7/4/09)

db73 said:


> My question is has anyone had sucess in folding thier freezer section flat and then been able to fit there kegs inside? Any disasters or things I should look for?



I found it really easy on my bar fridge, but maybe I was just lucky... Just unscrewed it from the top and carefully unfolded and flattened against the walls. Mine's still hanging by the coolant line as I've not bothered to secure yet, but it works well. 

Only problem is I can only fit 1 keg - the part that sticks out to hold the shelves just stops the second from fitting. I'm still tossing up whether to grind back this part or the moulded shelf on the door, to fit the second.


----------



## Carboy (7/4/09)

bottle top said:


> I found it really easy on my bar fridge, but maybe I was just lucky... Just unscrewed it from the top and carefully unfolded and flattened against the walls. Mine's still hanging by the coolant line as I've not bothered to secure yet, but it works well.
> 
> Only problem is I can only fit 1 keg - the part that sticks out to hold the shelves just stops the second from fitting. I'm still tossing up whether to grind back this part or the moulded shelf on the door, to fit the second.



Hi,

My mate did exactly the same as above with his 140lt bar fridge. The freezer section was easy, but before after doing that he forgot to measure up to see if the kegs would fit. As it turned out because of the groves where the shelves go he ended up only fitting one keg in, which he could have done without moving the freezer section, plus he's doesn't have much room for the disconnects and lines.

My advice is measure up, and double check before you start making modification, a little pre thought may save some heart ache/disappointment, plus make sure you have enough room for the disconnects and lines.

Another option is to go to 12lt party kegs = a full brew (23lts) they a smaller, thus they don't take up as much room.

Good luck

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## MarkBastard (7/4/09)

I've got a bar fridge that looks like it used to have a plastic freezer section, the cooling part is against the back wall. Maybe look for something like that?


----------



## MVZOOM (7/4/09)

Biggest I found was 2 kegs w/ internal gas bottle. Freezer had to be managed out of the equation, which isn't hard if you're careful. You basically just need the largest 'bar fridge' you can find. It works well. 

Mine was about 20mm out from being able to fit 2 x corneys and 1 x KoL gas bottle.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## db73 (7/4/09)

Thanks for all the reply's. I'll keep a look out for a F&P (Fisher & Paykel??) bar fridge as i will probably need two fridges under the bar anyway.

Dave


----------



## db73 (7/4/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I've got a bar fridge that looks like it used to have a plastic freezer section, the cooling part is against the back wall. Maybe look for something like that?



Yes exactly what I'm after. Does it have a make and model?

Dave


----------

